
Show HN: Slack App to view your distributed Team workmates by Timezone - lfons
http://teamtimezone.com
======
zouave
This looks like a useful addon to Slack for distributed teams.

I think it would help it you provide a GitHub link. I am not confident linking
this app to Slack without seeing the code.

~~~
lfons
I was thinking of keeping it private but if that’s preventing people from
adopting it I may change my mind.

If it helps, the app has been officially approved by Slack:
[https://stelladot.slack.com/apps/A3788D7PW-team-time-
zone-](https://stelladot.slack.com/apps/A3788D7PW-team-time-zone-)

And this is the privacy policy:

"We don't store any of your data. We load your data from Slack directly into
Team Time Zone +, in your browser. The only data that goes via our servers is
your Slack API token, which again is only stored in your browser."

[http://www.teamtimezone.com/privacy-
policy.html](http://www.teamtimezone.com/privacy-policy.html)

Thanks much for the feedback! :)

